
Summarizing service for Mongodb log files - data37
https://worktheme.com/
======
data37
Updated the service to include the recent feedback from several HN users. By
the way, this is a mongodb log file summarizing service. It provides full
visibility into several aspects of the query performance, such as most
impacting queries and slowest queries.

